# New Cruze TD Picked up Yesterday!



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats and welcome! Keep us posted how you like your new diesel! I am very interested in one myself!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

awesome! welcome to the forums


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new Cruze Diesel and welcome to CT!!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Thats awesome. Your gonna like. very solid built car too. . ill be gettin one soon. Congrats


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums! Congrats on your new Cruze! Do post pictures when you can!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Great news!

Mine arrived at the dealer yesterday. I take delivery on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

These cars seem to be in short supply.I live in helena montana.I got the first one here,and currently the only one.They had to dealer trade it out of post falls idaho.I know of only one other sold in montana.My local dealer didnt even get one.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

Congrats!

Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## greatscottcw (Nov 28, 2012)

I hate you! I want one!!!!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats. Glad you pulled the trigger so fast. These cars are still very hard to find. You'll love it!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like there is brisk demand for these cars. That is good!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats and welcome to the world of the Clean Turbo Diesel Cruze. I have had mine since Memorial Day (USA) and have not regretted the purchase for even one micro-second. I took it on a real life test trip from Salt Lake City (Utah, USA) to Milwaukee (Wisconsin, USA) - a distance of 2975 miles. The overall composite highway mileage included speeds of 75 mph in UT, WY, and NE, 70 mph in IA, and 65 mph in IL and WI. Total composite mileage (calculated by odometer verses fuel receipts) was 51.2 mpg.


----------



## Docile (Aug 23, 2013)

*Diesel mpg*

Congrats on buy.
I drive a Ford Transit Connect I-4 or Dodge Caravan 3.3 V-6 , up to 300 miles round trip , mostly freeway with flow of traffic ≈ 70-75 mph.

I observed a dramatic difference of mpg between trip speed with top at 55mph vs. 75mph .

I would think that the 46 mpg highway could easily be beaten at 55mph.

Would be interested in Diesel mpg of 70mph vs. 55mph


----------

